# Solved: Need help printing Windows Live Mail



## sistafatti (Feb 18, 2004)

Hope this is posted in the right forum. Sometimes I can print an e-mail message in Windows Live Mail and it prints with no difficulty. Other times, the text will run off the right side margin and I will then have to reduce the size of the mail percentage so all of the text will print. Then, the text is so small I almost have to use a magnifying glass to read the message. What am I missing or is this just collateral damage from using web based mail?


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

two possible ways to correct this is:
1: highlight the area you want to print then click on your print selection. when the printer window opens select the box selection then print.
2. set your printer to pring landscape style rather than portrait style.
vicks


----------



## sistafatti (Feb 18, 2004)

I tried landscape but the text was still cut off on the right side.
I tried highlighting and even tho all of the text was highlighted, and I selected, "print selection" the text was still missing on the right side.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

If the printer had a fit to page function that would work but like you said, text might get too small. If you copy and paste into a text editor you can format to a normal page(s) and print from there.


----------



## sistafatti (Feb 18, 2004)

Duh..............finally resolved the problem. Since the print icon in Internet Explorer was more prominent I was printing by using that icon instead of using the print icon in Windows Live Mail which was much smaller and not that noticable.


----------

